# Australian considering Mallorcan move



## sallytombi (Feb 20, 2012)

Is it possible for Australians without european citizenship to buy property in Mallorca? If so, what extra things are required to make this happen? Our 5 year old is Irish if that is also a consideration?

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sallytombi said:


> Is it possible for Australians without european citizenship to buy property in Mallorca? If so, what extra things are required to make this happen? Our 5 year old is Irish if that is also a consideration?
> 
> Thanks for any help you can give.


:welcome: 

anyone from anywhere in the world can buy property in Spain - all you need is the money & a NIE number - & anyone can get a NIE number... you can even get one without ever setting foot in Spain (from the Spanish Consulate)

edit - just realised that your thread title says 'Mallorcan move'

atm, owning property doesn't give you the right to live in it - no residency rights - so you'd only be able to use it for up to 90 days out of every 180 

there are plans afoot though to grant residency anyone who purchases a property worth over 500.000 € (istr) - so it might be worth waiting to see what happens with that

I don't think having a child with Irish nationality makes a difference - not sure though, so it's probably worth asking at the local Spanish Consulate


----------



## sallytombi (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks so much that was very helpful!


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Spanish government will put you one red carpet (or two) if you buy one property here. )


----------



## AlliNeilOz (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi Sally,
We are Aussies who are in the process of buying a house in the Jaen province. The estate agent took us to the Jaen police station to get out NIE number. Like you, we have been expats in France - Spain house buying is nothing like France! Ours will be a holiday home until we retire.

Good luck with your search/purchase.

Allison


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Sally and Allison,
I am an Australian living in Martos, Jaen. Like you Alli, I got my NIE at Jaen with no problems and purchased my house in January 2012, I applied for Spanish residency at the Spanish Consulate in Melbourne [ you have to apply there NOT at the Spanish Embassy in Canberra] and the bridging visa was granted, I had to complete the final paperwork in person in Jaen after I arrived here in March 2013. It wasn't that complicated and the process was smooth, I have to apply each year though which is a pain! 
Allison, If I can help you out with anything , let me know. Will you be close to Martos?
Issi


----------



## AlliNeilOz (Jun 5, 2013)

Issi said:


> Hi Sally and Allison,
> I am an Australian living in Martos, Jaen. Like you Alli, I got my NIE at Jaen with no problems and purchased my house in January 2012, I applied for Spanish residency at the Spanish Consulate in Melbourne [ you have to apply there NOT at the Spanish Embassy in Canberra] and the bridging visa was granted, I had to complete the final paperwork in person in Jaen after I arrived here in March 2013. It wasn't that complicated and the process was smooth, I have to apply each year though which is a pain!
> Allison, If I can help you out with anything , let me know. Will you be close to Martos?
> Issi


Hi Issi,

Yes, not far from you - our new house is in Alcala la Real, though its only a holiday home for now. We lived in France for 9 years and went through all the drama of learning French etc. and now we are starting again with Spanish, though its easier being the second latin language. We are currently living in the UK. We must meet up some time, always nice to meet another Aussie - and thanks for your offer of help, might need your advice on builders etc.

Allison


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Allison,
I have a great Electrician that lives in Alcala la Real, and several builders that live local to here, but depends on what you need.
Let me know when you are coming, we can meet and I can give you a list of contacts and help with anything else!
Lots of learning curves, I have done a pretty major renovation to my house and most of it has been a good experience!
Issi


----------



## AlliNeilOz (Jun 5, 2013)

Issi said:


> Hi Allison,
> I have a great Electrician that lives in Alcala la Real, and several builders that live local to here, but depends on what you need.
> Let me know when you are coming, we can meet and I can give you a list of contacts and help with anything else!
> Lots of learning curves, I have done a pretty major renovation to my house and most of it has been a good experience!
> Issi


Hi Issi,

We need everything! The house is very old and needs the lot, especially electrics! We hope to be arriving on the 15/16th July for a few weeks. We have a quote for the roof repairs already, but getting another. It would be great to meet up and talk about contacts, haven't sussed out yet how to PM someone here.

Are you retired in Spain, or working age?

Allison


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Allison,
I am retired in Spain, but haven't totally finished working and probably never will!
I don't know how to PM anyone either?? If I work it out I will let you know or if a Moderator can assist that would be great.
One way or another we will be in touch!
Issi


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Issi said:


> Hi Allison,
> I am retired in Spain, but haven't totally finished working and probably never will!
> I don't know how to PM anyone either?? If I work it out I will let you know or if a Moderator can assist that would be great.
> One way or another we will be in touch!
> Issi


if you click on the name of the person you wish to PM , you'll get a drop down menu - just select 'send a Private Message to....' & you're away!

AlliNeilOz doesn't yet have enough posts for the facility to have been activated


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you.


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Allison, If you click on my name a box will drop down with "send a private message to" you don't have enough posts to have this yet but I do so send me private reply and I will respond.
Issi


----------



## sallytombi (Feb 20, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> anyone from anywhere in the world can buy property in Spain - all you need is the money & a NIE number - & anyone can get a NIE number... you can even get one without ever setting foot in Spain (from the Spanish Consulate)
> 
> ...


HI and thanks again for your response. Was it easy getting a mortgage in Mallorca? I am looking for a buy to let and wont be living in Mallorca. Having been there a number of times the prices seem reasonable and I am just looking for an apt in the old town of Palma. I would prefer to borrow off a Mallorcan bank because of interest rates...

Any advice?


----------



## sallytombi (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Allison, thanks for the response. Did you find it easy enough to buy property there? We lived in Ireland prior (unfortunately not France) but we would like to buy a buy to let place in the old town of Palma Mallorca- just not sure after we get the NIE what we do- that is, can we borrow from a Mallorcan bank, how much deposit etc and any other pitfalls we needs to know about. I am aware of the 24% tax on rental income- any advice?


----------



## Issi (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Sally,
It was very easy to buy property but I don't have a mortgage and know nothing about getting one in Spain, I also know nothing about Mallorca and the banks there!
I believe it is much easier to buy outright, given the turmoil and uncertainty in the banking sector in Spain, however someone else will be better equipped to answer this for you.
Issi


----------



## grodgersoz (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone, 

Brand new to the site so please excuse me if this post is in the wrong area or this has already been covered.

Im really interested to know more about the property situation in Spain (ive heard all sorts of horror stories) so i would love to hear some good experiences as well.
Also, im keen to find out more about some basic facts such as borrowing restrictions on international owners, interest rates, LVR's, property taxes and general costs.
for anyone who has completed major renovations, what sort of costs have you encountered (hourly labour costs, comparing material costs to Australia etc)

any advice on where to start would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sallytombi said:


> HI and thanks again for your response. Was it easy getting a mortgage in Mallorca? I am looking for a buy to let and wont be living in Mallorca. Having been there a number of times the prices seem reasonable and I am just looking for an apt in the old town of Palma. I would prefer to borrow off a Mallorcan bank because of interest rates...
> 
> Any advice?


ahh - misunderstood - I thought 'Mallorcan move' meant you wanted to move there..............

I'm not sure how easy it would be for anyone - let alone a non-EU citizen to get a mortgage from a Spanish bank - I guess you'd need to contact some to ask specifically for your situation - but from what I'm hearing mortgages aren't easy to come by for anyone atm

you might be interested in this discussion http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/165897-buying-rent.html


----------

